# How Modern Liberals Think



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Give it a listen:






huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At first what he says sounds like radical thinking, but if you have the patience to listen to the whole thing you can relate to many of the things he says. How often have any of us expressed a irrefutable fact, only to have a liberal tell you that your discriminating? How often do you hear them have little value in America, and think it is sophisticated to express that opinion? They are proud of their European cars, their European furniture, their European art etc etc, and they can go on ad nauseum about their "sophistication".

This explains the illogical Militant Tiger, who seen himself as so much more sophisticated than anyone from a "red state". This explains why they thought John Kerry's wife was so intelligent when the truth was she was as dumb as an ox. Then they make fun of Dan Quayle, who had twice the brains this woman has. 
They do try play games with words. I have noticed the term progressive, just like this speaker mentioned. Because he mentioned so many things I can relate to, I can only come to the same conclusions. How often have I said liberals "feel" conservatives "think"? How often have I said symbolism over substance?

I just hope these people have not drug America so far into the gutter that we can not survive.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

> They do try play games with words.


Try listening to Rush Limbaugh and get off your high horse. It ain't only the liberals. Liberals and conservatives alike say a bunch of stupid things and then they think we are dumb enough to believe them. You are no better when you get on here and blame everthing that is wrong with America on liberals and claim everything that is good in America as being right wing. This kind of nonsense makes me want to uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster, there is enough blame to go around and cover all politicians, but I do blame 90% on liberals. Look at Hillary with her universal health care plan. That's childish to think the economy can withstand taxation to the point of supplying everyone with health care. Then also, she will more than likely not give health care to anyone who works. 
Then too, take a look at Lurch. His wide eyed hysteria about global warming is just that hysteria. What is his plan anyway, to bring America to it's knees financially. I think he is so full of hate from loosing to Bush that America is now his enemy. That or the man is insane. I'm not calling names, I am absolutely serious, I think Gore is a couple (to quote a fellow who's humor I like) fries short of a happy meal. 
Listen to the speaker in the site provided by hunt1. Most hard core liberals think indiscriminately. Remember Militant Tiger thinking Hussein wasn't as bad as Bush? The boy was nuts. Most hard core liberals that I know don't have the ability of cognizant thought. 
I'll give you an example:
I have had up to a dozen seasonal employees that work for me. I need people with knowledge of ornithology, herpetology, entomology, hydrology, botany etc.
One year I had over 400 applications. I gave each a number in the upper right corner of their application. Then on paper I listed the biology fields I needed expertise in, plus their grade point average. Under each field of expertise I would write a C for class, and an E for experience. For example the botany person I picked had CCCC/EE 3.85 GPA, and I hired him. That year I had five women and three guys. I had a liberal tell me my method was sexist. The next year I had six women and two guys. I didn't hear anything from the liberal that year. Was that logical or sexist? Absolutely not, the liberal was a sexist if you have the ability to think.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What? Gore hates America because he lost to Bush?? Where do you come up with this stuff? A person who wanted to be the leader of the free world now hates his country because he is a sore loser. Geez, what grade are we talking about? First Grade?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, we aren't talking about grades, we are talking about Gore. We are also not talking about me or you, but there is your liberal put down again. Just like I talked about, Kerry's wife is brilliant (like you) while I am first grade like Quayle right? Those remarks are not rebutals, and I expect more from you. 
I am not calling names when I say I think the man is a little off his rocker. OK, insane if that sounds better. Yes, the guy is filled with hate after loosing an election. I think many liberals are. Also, his global warming is hyperbole at it's zenith, and his solutions are nothing short of economic catastrophe.
Lets look at gas prices this morning in Kalifornia. San Francisco is complaining about gas at over $4 a gallon. Why??? Because Kalifornia demands over a dozen different blends of gas for pollution control. Refineries have to switch operation for each blend. It's time consuming and expensive. So Kalifornia will have to live with it's decisions right or wrong. 
Implementing the imaginary panacea in Gores mind would bankrupt the nation. The man is nuts, stupid, or as I believe a combination of both. In any event, he does not grasp reality. He may grasp it, but he does not present it. If he isn't dishonest and stupid, then the only alternative is he thinks the American voter is stupid. Either way, I don't like it.
America as his enemy perhaps isn't accurate, but he is on a get even mentality. Perhaps the enemy is the American voter, perhaps it is only the conservative voters, but he is a very angry person.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I really don't see where your hiring practices have anything to do with politics. I can see where you would call someone a liberal if they said you were sexist because whenever anyone disagrees with your opinion in the political forum they are labeled as liberals. If you assume that to be politically correct you are a liberal then I assume if you are politically incorrect you must be a conservative. Now with this assumption I would certainly have to agree. If you get to far to the right then you are politically incorrect.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I really don't see where your hiring practices have anything to do with politics.


Score one for you Rooster, I agree, they don't, nor should they. That was my point.

My hiring practices were based on merit of the individual. I put a number up in the right hand corner because I didn't care if their name was Marry, or Harry, or Osama. However, when someone sees anything other than abilities within my hiring practices they are biased. 
Political correctness is a liberal baby, and a ficade that hides liberal prejudice. My experience is that you don't see conservatives even talking about political correctness unless it is their disdain for it. If we must live with such foolishness as political correctness I think it is arrogant of anyone to think they can set the stands of what is or is not politically correct. Why is it always my liberal friends and not my conservative friends who bring up and set the standards for political correctness? As much as I like many of them arrogance is the only answer.

Rooster I dislike PC because it does not judge people by what is in their heart, but by their vocabulary, often single words. This leaves the elderly at a great disadvantage because they can not keep up. The PC crowd is constantly finding new words to be offended by. It's a never ending process.

However the topic is more broad than political correctness, so let us move forward and address noncritical, indiscriminate, or illogical thinking.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

very interesting.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

People who push political correctness, I believe, don't have enough in their life to complain about so they need to make something up.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally the correct definition!
For those who are still searching for the objective definition of political correctness, allow me to offer this opinion:

Political Correctness is a doctrine fostered by a delusional, illogical, liberal minority, and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end. :lol: RIGHT ON Plainsman! :beer:


----------

